# HID Mounting ballast



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

I just got done mounting some ballasts for my retro. What exactly do you mean by the plastic shielding? I put the passenger side ballast right onto the air filter box, just a few ½ inch screws should do it, with no damage to the box itself. For the driver side i just drilled a few holes into the front side of the plastic box that holds the battery. If you still have the stock battery, it should be small enough so you have extra space up front to mount the ballast on either the inside, or outside of the box.


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

so when i was talking about installing the ballast on top of the headlight shield this is what i meant. Anyone know if this would be okay?


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

bump anyone?


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I'd think that is a place that would see a LOT of water when driving in the rain (above the headlights). And my understanding is you want to keep them as dry as is practical.


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes, boneheaddoctor (lol), is correct. You do NOT want to mount them there, it would be too easy for water to leak in. You don't want to have an opening anywhere on your headlight housing. Here is where I have mine mounted. Sorry its dark and crappy pictures, I can take better ones when its light out. Passenger side on the air filter and driver side on the battery box.


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

okay so the brackets they had given me did not fit the ballast correctly, they are sending me the correct ones right now, but for now all i did was got some 3M double sided industrial tape and stuck them to the location above the headlights. (did not drill anything) i dont like that place really cause its a silver object sitting on top of black so it doesnt look that good anyway but it works for right now


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

yeah that should be ok for now. I know a lot of people use that strong industrial plastic velcro because they can't find a place to drill some holes, so thats always a backup option.


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

izzone2000 said:


> yeah that should be ok for now. I know a lot of people use that strong industrial plastic velcro because they can't find a place to drill some holes, so thats always a backup option.


yeah when they get in ill probably mount them where you had them. Side question im puttin in new turn signals bulbs in making my headlights look all white. I have to put load resistors in, which wire do i tape the load resistor into..i see theres three wires leading into the turn signal


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Are you sure you have to use load resistors? I have an all LED setup on my taillights and license plate bulbs, and haven't had a problem with the computers telling me I have a bulb out because of the decreased resistance. I'd try it first without the resistors and see if it works, but I'm not sure which wire you would have to tap into anyway. Are they switchbacks that you're installing?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

The tails, markers and tags won't need a resistor. The turns need them to avoid hyperblink/hyperflash. The lower resistance of the led bulbs allows the relay to run faster causing the blinkers to flash fast. Adding a resistor brings the resistance back to that of a filament bulb. 

The load resistors should be tied into the green w/white tracer on the drivers and green w/purple tracer on right side


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

cruzinred92 said:


> The tails, markers and tags won't need a resistor. The turns need them to avoid hyperblink/hyperflash. The lower resistance of the led bulbs allows the relay to run faster causing the blinkers to flash fast. Adding a resistor brings the resistance back to that of a filament bulb.
> 
> The load resistors should be tied into the green w/white tracer on the drivers and green w/purple tracer on right side


Awesome thanks for the info!


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

Load resistors are installed however still hyper flashing? i took the bumper off over the weekend and i think one of the fog lamps wasnt plugged back in, possible source of problem?


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

Bump Please!


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Fog lights shouldn't be the issue. Are the resistors making good contact with the wiring.


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

izzone2000 said:


> Fog lights shouldn't be the issue. Are the resistors making good contact with the wiring.



I thought so i put them in T-clips and even wrapped the wires before doing so....Tomorrow at work im going to take them off and see if maybe i can get a better connection..other then that i dont know what would be causing it :-/


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Yeah thats all I can think of. As long as they're on the positive wire. Double check that connection


----------



## robermakram (Dec 3, 2015)

so when you were putting them on did you had to remove the headlight and the bumper or can you do it while everything is on because i just bought some hid lights?


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

If you can squeeze everything you won't need to drop the bumper and pull the headlights. Under-hood real-estate on the driver side is pretty tight and I would recommend spending a little extra time to drop the bumper and pull the headlights. I just did an HID/Projector upgrade and posted a brief write up:http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/145-...43826-morimoto-hid-install-picture-heavy.html


----------

